# 3x3 : December 27, 2006



## pjk (Dec 28, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) D' R' F D2 B R' U D' F2 L' F U B2 F2 L' D2 B R' L D' F R L U D
2) L F' U F L' R2 D' B F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 U F U2 B2 D' R F' D' U2 L B
3) B D' U2 L2 F U L2 F' L' D2 B L' B' U D2 L' U' R L' F L B2 F' R' L2
4) L' U D2 B' U' R L2 F' B' U' R2 F2 R2 F B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R U2 L' F' R' D2
5) L2 D L R2 F' D L' D R' D2 F' D' F2 B' R B' R' D F' R' D' F R' L D2


----------



## Piotr (Dec 30, 2006)

times: 15.39 15.31 14.91 (19.52) (13.88)
average: 15.20


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
times: 15.13 (18.54) (14.69) 16.65 17.18
average: 16.32


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 31, 2006)

Johannes Laire
Times: 13.54 14.56 (16.35) 13.21 (12.44)
Average: 13.77 seconds


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 2, 2007)

13.99, (15.96), 15.46, 15.66, (13.23)= 15.04
The middle wasn't too great...

Andy


----------



## kuyanikko (Jan 3, 2007)

Name: Roger S. Solema
Times: (28.02) 25.48 25.35 (23.20) 24.73
Average: 25.19

Hi, i'm new. this is my first time entering a competition. still got much to work on. my goal is to average sub20 by the Rutgers competition in NJ lol :lol: .


----------



## gijmy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy Coll
Times : (15.78), 15.46, 14.29, 14.74, (13.46)
Average : 14.83

Not very good...


----------

